# Wimple



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

Just got a Wimple piranha a few hours ago. This thing is already amazing, it comes to the glass and chases fingers and all. BCollins tells me that it really takes feeders out hard, I will have to see in a few days. Even though its small I am rather impressed. I suggest a wimple to you all. Lately there has been several in the area cheap too (Central OH). Pics up in a few minutes, thanks alot Brian!


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)




----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Nice looking fish, Nate. Was gonna ask you to post a pic of a Wimple since I never seen one, but heard about it, but ytou beat me to it.


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

Frank has good info on them, they are sexually dimorphic as well


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

The fish photo in the middle clearly shows it to be a male.


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

I read that on your site, but I was confused as to which had the bi lobe, but now I know,

Frank do you have an estimate when these become mature, I am gonna try to get a female


----------



## Bcollins111900 (Feb 3, 2003)

thanks nate as he is sweet and I am glad you are happy with him as I am with Marvin. Thanks again man. U will have to let me know if that pet store u goto by u has alot of weird fish?


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

Bcollins111900 said:


> thanks nate as he is sweet and I am glad you are happy with him as I am with Marvin. Thanks again man. U will have to let me know if that pet store u goto by u has alot of weird fish?


 let me know what you want. They have a pike, and a alligator gar

like I told you they will start getting in other Ps some time as well. I gotta hound them to get more Wimples in


----------



## Outie (Feb 19, 2003)

Great pics, I love the blunt chin it really stands out. Are they mainly fin/scale eaters? Also how do they school, or they just simply tolerate each other.


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

WoW nice photography work you have there, and nice fish as well, keep us updated :smile:


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Frank do you have an estimate when these become mature


No idea. The study done by me at 2 1/2 in. TL the fish (about 27 of them for the first study) exhibited behavior similar to a female black widow in that the females regularly attacked the males until all that remained was a dominant male, this was over a one year period. Subsequent specimens demonstrated they would exhibit schooling behavior at small sizes 2 inches or less and then once they reach the larger size they would again return to the same behavior of killing males.

One critical thing I must say here, you must maintain the pH at around 5.6 to 6.4. They appear to do better in soft acidic water and a bit lower temperature (76-78F) to keep the aggressiveness reduced.

The species to my knowledge has not been bred in captivity.

Michel Jegu and I are co-authoring a paper on this species with some additional information that I am not at liberty to reveal just yet.


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

glad to hear your getting attached to the little guy! nice pics


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

hastatus said:


> the females regularly attacked the males until all that remained was a dominant male. Once they reach the larger size they would again return to the same behavior of killing males.


 Damn.. Im glad thast only happens in the animal kingdom!!!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I love the look of that fish. That bulldog lower jaw is awesome and I have heard they are monster aggressive! Good pick up Nate! Please keep us up to date on how aggressive he is, etc.!


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

thanks Frank, for the info, let me know when you get that paper done.

I will keep you all updated on this little guy, I really like him.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I got a question. Is the wimple piranha illegal in all states the "true" piranhas are illegal in? Do the same legal parameters apply to this species?


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

thats a very intresting point you have MIke, perhaps if people were to argue their case they would be legal in states, similar to what Frank had to do


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Sir Nathan XXI said:


> thats a very intresting point you have MIke, perhaps if people were to argue their case they would be legal in states, similar to what Frank had to do


 Are they illegal?


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

I meant if they are, I dont know. Frank probably does


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> thanks Frank, for the info, let me know when you get that paper done.


 I will let you ALL know.



> Are they illegal?


 Interesting question. Scientifically speaking, no, they should not be illegal because they are not by definition _ pirana_. However, some states use common names only and their logic is the fish is a pirana by name only and would be illegal.

I remember a situation in California where a dealer imported Catoprion mento for sale in Southern portion of state. They used the common name as a display and were almost immediately investigated by California Fish and Game. The fish were not confiscated from the dealer, but was told to get rid of them quickly (as in a warning or else). Such is the mentalty (then) of CF&W. Don't know if they are still like that or have changed. This happened in 1986. The name _pirana_ strikes terror in people's heart which is why I dislike so many references to the fish being called a killer or eating machine. This description of the fish is what gives the _pirana_ its reputation (as also shown in Survivor by how they portrayed the fish). Though I am a bit off topic on the wimple, it does illustrate why some states are afraid of anything called a _piranha_.


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

I got my LFS to order two more for me, thanks for the input Frank, this may sound a bit off, but would it be possible for two fish to spawn throughan egg crate divider? It sounds a bit far fetched but I thought of this a long time ago to try and breed RHoms, what do you think, have you ever heard of this type of spawning


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Nate, are you get them from Byerly's? I got my Spilo CF from them and while he was there he ate one of the whimple's. The last time I was there they had I believe 4 Whimple's left. They are some nice looking fish.


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

no, I get them at a place in Heath, called RJs aquarium, they sold them for $25 a piece


----------



## Bcollins111900 (Feb 3, 2003)

yeah i am the one who sold him to nate and yeah I got him at Byerly's.


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

they are getting 6 in tomorrow I will be getting 2 more


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Very gorgeous fish, I think I have a new favorite!


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> pcrose Posted on Mar 27 2003, 05:06 AM
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Very gorgeous fish, I think I have a new favorite!


 Remind me next time on your visit to show you the nice dead ones I have.


----------

